# Home made latex mask tutorial



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
Here's the latest from the studio. These are easy and cheap to make latex masks. My kids love them and just in time for Halloween! 
These are nothing like the professional ones (those guys/gals are so talented), but creepy enough for the casual home haunt. Let me know your thoughts!






Cheers,
ET:jol:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

great job on these!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Love the tutorial. Thanks for osting. This project looks very doable and fun, even if I design one for use on a prop rather than a person. Your kids must think you're the coolest dad in the neighborhood!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks madmomma! The kids do, a bit. Their friends on the other hand think this is way better than being a doctor or a lawyer.
Cheers,
ET


----------

